
On the dangers of Intel's frequency scaling - lacksconfidence
https://blog.cloudflare.com/on-the-dangers-of-intels-frequency-scaling/
======
Analemma_
This is unfortunate. It doesn't seem like any participant here is doing
anything wrong in isolation-- Intel is running each core at the highest
frequency it can to avoid meltdown, and the compiler is just using the
instructions that are available-- but the net effect of them together is
suboptimal.

I wonder if this can be solved by overprovisioning cooling for the chips. Does
the dynamic frequency scaling kick in based on core temperature? Otherwise you
might have to just do experiments to see how many cores to use to maximize the
aggregate throughput.

~~~
brianwawok
Ok so what happens when I hop on a GCE 1 core VM and hammer AVX512 in a loop.
Do I drop the entire box perf by half?

